# Ky-Ko Stirling fan



## creast (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi folks,
I have only just joined HMEM after constructing my first stirling project. It took a while to get sorted but has now given me the engine building bug.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V70hjOBuTKU[/ame]
http://grabcad.com/library/ky-ko-stirling-engine-fan
Currently I am building the Kerzel H&M engine which has given me some grief as it still does not run but I hope to resolve that soon!

Cheers!


----------



## idahoan (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice job!

I have a soft spot for hot air fans.

Dave


----------



## Hopper (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice job. And thanks for the links to the plans, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Hopper (Feb 19, 2013)

Oops, just downloaded the PDF plans and instructions from the link you provided and it seems to be missing the second page, page 494.
It looks like the first page has been scanned twice and the second page missed altogether.
Got a scan of page 494 you can share? The reading was just getting interesting about how to line-bore the A-frames and turn the page and its not there. Enquring minds want to  know!
(And I am sitting here in 100F sweltering so a fan project sounds pretty good!)
Thanks
Hopper


----------



## aarggh (Feb 20, 2013)

Love it! Fantastic job! It looks very smooth running judging by the amount of time the fan spun after the flame was removed.

cheers, Ian


----------



## creast (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words.
Attached is the missing page. I will add to the GrabCad site too.
Regards
Rich 

View attachment Missing page 494.pdf


----------



## Chriske (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi,

I visited CrabCAD in the past. Don't know about other engines but most of the Stirling engines drawings are not complete, so be aware..!

This one looks great..!

Thanks Rich

Chris


----------



## Hopper (Feb 20, 2013)

creast said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> Attached is the missing page. I will add to the GrabCad site too.
> Regards
> Rich



Thanks much mate. Printed it out and read on the rest of the story first thing this morning! I have been seaching for weeks for plans and details of an "old school" Stirling engine that does not need graphite pistons and glass test tube cylinders and this looks like an old reliable I can make out of scrap from around the shed without having to buy too much fancy stuff.

@ Chris K: Thanks for the tip. I did look at a few others but this one was by far the best posting there. 

Hopper


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 22, 2013)

I like it! Keep up the good work


----------

